# YouTube of my projects - in 4K / UHD - Feedback welcome



## delalio (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello all,

So I've made a YouTube Channel for all my engineering works. It's called BestLathePlans, by recommendation from a friend.
Only started the hobby about 18 months ago. Built a Stuart 10V already and about to start a Stuart S50 when some new reamers arrive.

I created my channel about a month ago, and i've put up 4-5 videos so far. Mostly practice projects to that they all appear in a single video.
I've yet to finish editing videos on making a Displacement Lubricator, and improving the valve timing on my Stuart 10V.

Vids are all in 4K / UHD, and <5 mins long, with upbeat/electro music, as that is another passion of mine.

Anyway, if you want to check them out, feel free. Link -> BestLathePlans.ie

If you have any feedback, that is also greatly appreciated.


Keep your spindles spinning and Stay safe,

Del


----------



## delalio (Apr 23, 2020)

This is a screenshot from one of the videos. I was quite pleased with YouTube's quality...


----------



## Longboy (Apr 23, 2020)

YouTube a good way to get tips and how to info on projects.


----------



## Cogsy (Apr 24, 2020)

delalio said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I've made a YouTube Channel for all my engineering works. It's called BestLathePlans, by recommendation from a friend.
> Only started the hobby about 18 months ago. Built a Stuart 10V already and about to start a Stuart S50 when some new reamers arrive.
> ...



Hi Del. I have only watched your 'spinning top' video but I do have some feedback for you.

In my experience (which is just hundreds of hours wasted on watching youtube machining videos) the majority of videos with music over them get called out by the viewers who would prefer to hear the machining instead. Completely up to you of course, but you might not get subscribers who are not 'into' your style of music.

For the actual machining though, you are going to get a LOT of flak about your (1) jewelry (the dangly bracelet especially), (2) wearing long sleeves not rolled back on the lathe and (3) wearing heavy gloves (or ANY gloves) while doing lathe work (especially when you were filing under power and your hands were so close to the chuck).

I would expect the comments section to light up very quickly with strongly worded criticisms of these practices and, from what I've seen on other videos, it will likely get nasty. I don't agree with anyone being nasty to you in the comments, but I do agree that what you're doing is very unsafe and definitely shouldn't be promoted. To be honest, it makes me cringe to watch such things and I couldn't watch any more of your videos while you disregard your own safety like this.

Sorry if this sounds a bit harsh but it is honest feedback and you're probably going to get a lot worse in your Youtube comments. Please stay safe!

The video I mean:


----------



## awake (Apr 24, 2020)

Del, I'm with Cogsy on all counts. I hate that we are offering criticism, but hopefully it is helpful and constructive!


----------



## Aerostar55 (Apr 24, 2020)

D


delalio said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I've made a YouTube Channel for all my engineering works. It's called BestLathePlans, by recommendation from a friend.
> Only started the hobby about 18 months ago. Built a Stuart 10V already and about to start a Stuart S50 when some new reamers arrive.
> ...


Del:   I also have a YouTube channel it's "gwheyduke"  I'm mostly doing I.C. Engines but also a couple of steam.  I've built several boilers and use a small foundry set up to cast parts.  Just up loaded a three part video casting a 7 inch flywheel.    gwheyduke
cheers from Virginia


----------



## ALEX1952 (Apr 24, 2020)

One of the first things we were tought as apprentice engineers was not under any circumstances to use a file on a lathe, moving or stopped. If the file were to catch on something moving it could shatter with a possible disastrous outcome. whilst on the subjest of files allways have a handle securely fitted, the tang will pierce skin and the end is very near your wrist.


----------



## delalio (Apr 25, 2020)

Afternoon gents,

Thanks for the feedback. And yes I agree, the jewelry should be removed and was probably ignorance or laziness.

Re the gloves, I'd been recommended to wear gloves to prevent cuts and the like to hands. Especially when handling stock. However after doing a bit more research on the subject, it seems that whilst relevant, ths dangers they can expose the wearer to are far greater than cuts etc. Theres actually been a video posted last week about a guy Chui, in the US who was sucked into his (much bigger) lathe due to wearing very similar gloves I wore. I guess, thankfully, I've just been lucky so far. I'll be removing the gloves from my lathe. What are peoples thoughts of the latex style gloves?

Thanks for the feedback. And I'll always welcome constructive criticism. That's a far better way to learn than an accident. 


As for the files, they all have handles, but yes this is probably extra risky also.

And I also take the point on the sound of the lathe too. The music i like wont appeal to everyone. I do personally like it and think it separates me from the countless others who are probably better machinists than I currently am. That said, I'll have a play around for my next few vids. That said, it does mean I need quiet when using the lathe to record those sounds. My camera mic is pretty average at best.

Thanks for the feedback so far chaps. I'll be making some changes going forward...


----------



## Cogsy (Apr 25, 2020)

It's good to hear you're open to advice. Re the gloves, even the very thin latex or nitrile ones can be dangerous. They seem flimsy enough but if they get grabbed by a rotating part they can quickly roll up into something that you will not be able to tear and suck you in.

Most of the 'normal' damage to your hands from lathe work comes in the form of little splinters of metal which can be bothersome but are easily removed (sometimes needing a magnifier and sharp probe). There is no real danger from these splinters but the thin-type gloves will not protect you from them anyway. I've heard about the Chui incident though I'm not familiar with the exact details, but the fact that he survived the encounter means he was lucky. Lots of people have been sucked into chucks either through gloves or long sleeves and they haven't been as lucky.

Frankly, whoever got such a basic safety consideration wrong by recommending you wear any form of gloves while working with rotating machinery has no idea what they're talking about and you should be careful about any other advice they're offering. These machines can be dangerous if handled incorrectly, even the smaller ones.


----------



## ALEX1952 (Apr 26, 2020)

A TRICK MY SON TAUGHT ME FOR REMOVING SPLINTER WAS INSTEAD OF USING TWEEZERS OR DIGGING IT OUT, USE YOUR VENIER, OPEN THE JAWS, REST JAWS ON FINGER , CLOSE JAWS ON SPILINTER AND PULL. I THINK IT IS EFFECTIVE BECAUSE YOU CAN GET A GOOD GRIP ON THE SPLINTER AND THE JAWS OF YOUR VERNIER ARE SQUARE WITH  SHARP CORNERS OR SHOULD HAVE. AS AN ASIDE SCOTLAND WHERE I LAY MY HEAD, A SPLINTER IS CALLED A SKELF NO IDEA WHY. APPOLOGIES FOR THE CAPS I'M NOT SHOUTING JUST TO IDLE TO CHANGE AND RETYPE.


----------



## William May (Apr 27, 2020)

When I was young, we used to DREAM of having skelf! All we had was gravel! 
Also, just a constructive suggestion for Delalio. Start serving pancakes. Thank you.


----------



## swarfrat (Apr 27, 2020)

ALEX1952 said:


> One of the first things we were tought as apprentice engineers was not under any circumstances to use a file on a lathe, moving or stopped. If the file were to catch on something moving it could shatter with a possible disastrous outcome. whilst on the subjest of files allways have a handle securely fitted, the tang will pierce skin and the end is very near your wrist.



I was taught the proper way to use a file on the lathe is:
1. Hold the handle in the left hand and the point in the right hand so as to not reach over the chuck.
2. Always use a single-cut file, preferably a long-angle lathe file with safe edges.
That was a half century ago, but it still makes sense.


----------



## delalio (Apr 28, 2020)

My limited experience so far regarding a file is to only use it when required, and also to hold both ends as Swarfrat says. Generally the handle with the left hand, and the tip with the right. (This does often get in the way of the camera, but safety comes first!)
Additionally, I was told by using the part of the file closest to the handle where possible, as this means that the end will protrude further than the chuck on the far side. This means if it were to come into contact with the chuck, it would be pushed up or away in a cam motion, instead of grabbing on a jaw and being fired towards you / shattering. What are people's thoughts? 

I do see lots of people using files with chucked work under power, and I can understand the requirement to use on. Just curious on people's best practices. I will probably have way more questions coming soon too.


----------



## delalio (Apr 28, 2020)

Aerostar55 said:


> D
> 
> Del:   I also have a YouTube channel it's "gwheyduke"  I'm mostly doing I.C. Engines but also a couple of steam.  I've built several boilers and use a small foundry set up to cast parts.  Just up loaded a three part video casting a 7 inch flywheel.    gwheyduke
> cheers from Virginia



I've had a look and subscribed back. These engines look awesome. I'm very impressed. Great work.


----------



## Aerostar55 (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you for the kind comments.  I will have to apologize for my poor editing skills on the YouTube  videos!  Still learning the new editing program since they stopped supporting Windows Movie Maker.  More to come - I hope to document the completion of my Panther Pup engine soon.


----------



## delalio (May 14, 2020)

Hello Engineers of HMEM!

I've posted a few new videos. I made a Honey Dipper for the Mrs, which is my latest video. If any of you are bored, please check them out. Always keen for more feedback.

Click the image to see the vid!


Also, gloves are gone! Thanks for the heads up!!

Kindest Regards,

Del


----------

